# **Vote for the TTOC for the 2006 Audi Driver Awards!**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just found the online voting form for this year's Audi Driver Awards.

Remember last year we won Best Club Event for HMC 2005 and Best Club Communication for absoluTTe  So everyone get voting and let's see if we can win them again this year  8)

Plenty of other categories to vote for too 

NOTE: When you press Submit, the next screen will say "Thank you for your order" and "Your credit card has been charged Â£1" (or words to that effect) but as it didn't take any credit card details from me I presume this is just a holding page, so no need to worry 

P.S. I've just voted 3 times - My e-mail, my wife's e-mail and my rep e-mail :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You don't even have to put ANY personal details in (not even email)   

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Done. 

And having put ALL my personal details in PH will just discard my vote, no doubt :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I voted for Club Audi :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I voted for Club Audi :wink: :lol:


I knew you would, Andi

But then that's no surprise for me since you have the best Club Audi TT Register Rep there could ever be :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Voted


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

done


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

8)

Keep 'em coming


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Had an e mail for the shortlist............ voted


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Had an e mail for the shortlist............ voted


Had mine too - voted 3 times with different e-mail addresses again!!!!

Shortlist is here:

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/html/audidr ... /vote.html


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Had an e mail for the shortlist............ voted
> ...


Surely thats cheating, I could never do such a thing myself :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I voted too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Get some more e-mail adresses then :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anybody want a Gmail address?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Four is enough for anybody thanks :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I see we made it to the short list


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I see we made it to the short list


Yep, so get voting


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I see we made it to the short list
> ...


Already have


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


So have I


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

done...


----------

